# When to intervene and bottle feed?



## Rex79 (Jan 24, 2021)

My Californian doe is a first time mum who had 7 kits 3 days ago.  One died which I expected as it was very small compared to the others.  I am concerned that she isn't feeding them enough - all 6 seem to be very skinny.  Should I intervene and give the kits kitten milk or is powdered goats milk better?


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 24, 2021)

@Bunnylady


----------



## Niele da Kine (Jan 27, 2021)

If they're three days old and still there, most likely mum is feeding them.  Usually, the most effective practice is to support the mum as much as possible and have her feed the kits.  She should have as much feed as you can stuff into her and as much water as she can drink.  She will then take care of the kits and that's the easiest way.  However, if they're not being fed or not being fed enough, then intervention may be necessary.  Should it be necessary, I'd take the kits out of any further breeding program, though, in case the mum's lack of either milk or mothering ability is somehow genetic.

It's hard to hand feed kits and you run the risk of them getting milk up their nose and drowning.  Generally, I'll only do it if the mum isn't feeding at all.

If, however, they are very skinny with loose skin, she may not be feeding them at all and then hand feeding would be required.  I have a recipe which uses mostly household ingredients which is easy to make up and use, if you don't have other milk available: http://hillsidefarmhawaii.com/blog/2018/20180801.html and http://florida4h.org/projects/rabbits/MarketRabbits/ActivityRP_Orphans2.html

And, if you're going to hand feed or supplement the feeding, it's best to do it as soon as you think they need it since if they get too far gone, it's a lot harder to bring them back.


----------



## Rex79 (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks @Niele da Kine,

The kits are still very skinny - mum is in and out of the nest box all day so I'm sure they are getting some milk, they just never look plump like other kits I've had.

I read somewhere that raspberry and nettle tea are a good supplement for nursing mothers and she seems to like it. I'm giving her extra hay and extra greens, again I read that some herbs are good in supporting rabbit mothers too.

I really wanted to keep at least two does from this little to increase my herd!  I guess I'll have to wait and see how things progress.  I'm taking it at a good sign that all 6 are still alive.


----------



## Niele da Kine (Jan 27, 2021)

Maybe some oatmeal for the mum?  That's a high energy food and buns seem to like it.  We feed high protein pellets (we have fuzzy bunnies who need the extra protein) mixed with rolled grain (usually barley since I can't get the feed store to bring me in a bag of rolled oats for some reason) and some Black Oil Sunflower Seeds.  (BOSS)  Sometimes nursing mums will get some calf manna, just a few grains sprinkled on their feed.  They also get as much feed as possible, they get extra feed dishes and I try to keep them full, but a nursing doe can go through a lot of feed.

Make sure to pick your bunnies first! I've had buyers get all grumpy when they couldn't have the ones they wanted and if I tell them the bunny they want is for me, they try to talk me out of it. I'll just tell them the bunny is already sold or reserved and not mention to whom it's 'sold', then they don't fuss.


----------



## Rex79 (Jan 27, 2021)

I have some Black oil sunflower seeds and oats - i'll add that to her feed.


----------

